# the gm volt battery cheap!



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

muffildy said:


> So anyone tried to buy one?
> http://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/gm-battery-20979876.html
> at 2600$ for a 16kwh battery that would make it the cheapest lithium on the market no?


There are 9 modules in the Volt battery. This is probably only one module so total price would be $23400 making it a rather expensive battery.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

It is probably just the case that holds the modules.

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=394190&ukey_product=2949468

Modules are $1454 according to this site.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

wow, expensive battery cover then
anyone know the stats of each module? like does it have its own BMS? the volts/ah etc?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

After including the dealer incentives, the factory rebates, and the economies of scale enjoyed by a large corporation such as GM, that may just be the price for the 12V AUX battery.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

where did you find the 9 modules per volt figure from?
http://www.green.autoblog.com/2011/...rates-chevy-volt-battery-re-use-applications/
this article seems to indicate there are 3 modules per pack? unless there are 3 packs per car?


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

palmer_md said:


> It is probably just the case that holds the modules.
> 
> http://parts.nalleygmc.com/showAssembly.aspx?ukey_assembly=394190&ukey_product=2949468
> 
> Modules are $1454 according to this site.


I went back and looked at the site again and it says the $1454 is the motor inverter, $830 for the battery charger, and $2995 for the battery. Not a bad 110kW package if it is true.

$2995 probably requires a core exchange, and that will be hard to come by.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

heres a email responce dialogue:

Hello,

GM# 20979876 is the correct part number and is available to ship in 7-10 business days.
Part number 12625132 is not a good part number and is no longer available.

Thank you
Internet Parts Sales 
Nalley Buick-GMC-Isuzu


​ *From:* K T [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, January 11, 2012 5:37 PM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* RE: volt battery


no, im considering using the battery for an off grid solar system. If it really is 3k for 16kwh that would make it the cheapest battery on the market.
​ From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: volt battery
Date: Wed, 11 Jan 2012 17:33:28 -0500
Hello,

Do you have the VIN number available for this vehicle.

Thank you
Internet Parts Sales 
Nalley Buick-GMC-Isuzu


​ *From:* K T [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Wednesday, January 11, 2012 5:09 PM
*To:* [email protected]
*Subject:* volt battery


Hello,
I am trying to find out which is the correct part. I am interested in a GM volt replacement battery consisting of the 288 cells 9 modules (according to wiki)
Your website seems to indicate that part 20979876 is that? is this correct? or is it this part 12625132 ?


No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.454 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/4135 - Release Date: 01/10/12 19:34:00



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 8.5.454 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/4135 - Release Date: 01/10/12 19:34:00

So hmm, who wants to be the first to get one?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

muffildy said:


> where did you find the 9 modules per volt figure from?
> http://www.green.autoblog.com/2011/...rates-chevy-volt-battery-re-use-applications/
> this article seems to indicate there are 3 modules per pack? unless there are 3 packs per car?


I can't find the source that was detailing some of this. However the battery pack for the car consists of 288 LG-Chem pouch type Li-Ion cells. The battery pack is 45ah and 16kwh. This means that the nominal voltage must be about 356v (45ah * 356v = 16000 wh). Since these batteries are about 3.6 or 3.7v nominal it must be a 96S3P pack. This means each cell is about 15AH. The weight of a cell is about 1 pound which is about 454gm. 15*3.7/0.454 is 122 wh/kg which is a little low for this kind of cell but certainly reasonable for all the assumptions I made. I did a lot of web searching to get that info. They never say what the pack voltage is, maybe they are afraid it will scare people. Wikipedia's page on the Volt doesn't say and I bet a lot of people expect to find those details when they go there.

9 modules only works if you parallel them in groups of 3 modules and each module has a voltage of 118v. So maybe the 9 module thing was an early version of the pack. Why can't I find details? Hmmm. There is a Volt at the Dealership about a mile from me right now. Anyone heard of Midnight Reverse Engineering?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I thought Volt had a flat battery pack built into the bottom frame.

Anyone know the life specs for these cells? I assume they won't last 10 years, but even 5 at that price wouldn't be bad if this were for the whole pack.

1 of 3 modules is more likely, however.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

On the linked page it shows two of the modules #10 and #11 on the diagram. Based on the price I'm guessing there are a few modules in the car that would make a combined 16kwh. Buying the batteries out of a wrecked prius is a marginally good deal, I could not imagine brand new replacement parts for a volt that are assembled into a proper pack being remotely cost effective.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

For what it's worth...

GM PART # 20979876 
CATEGORY: All 
List Price:	$2,994.64
Price:	$2,159.14
You Save: $835.50 (28%)
DESCRIPTION: BATTERY
Shipping & Processing & Handling: $550.58
Total: $2,709.72

Sign in to place your order
Check Out > Sign In > Payment Informatoin > Confirm

Please sign in to place your order. If you are an existing GMPartsDirect.com customer, use the login information previously provided to you. If you are a new customer, please enter your email address and choose a password. Your email address and password can be used in the future to expedite the check out process.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> I could not imagine brand new replacement parts for a volt that are assembled into a proper pack being remotely cost effective.


I was just hoping for a marketing scam...GM reassures public by showing them replacement batteries are available for $3k...with the plan to increase that by the time the packs begin to wear...then diy EVers swoop in and buy all the packs at the cut rate that was never supposed to be used.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I was just hoping for a marketing scam...GM reassures public by showing them replacement batteries are available for $3k...with the plan to increase that by the time the packs begin to wear...then diy EVers swoop in and buy all the packs at the cut rate that was never supposed to be used.


That would be great!! Now we just need to find out how many battery modules make up the complete pack. (even though it's not the idea chemistry)


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yup. 3 modules, page 4.

http://media.gm.com/content/dam/Media/microsites/product/volt/docs/battery_101.pdf


----------



## charliehorse55 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I thought Volt had a flat battery pack built into the bottom frame.


That's the Tesla Model S. 

http://www.teslamotors.com/models/features#/safety


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Yup. 3 modules, page 4.
> 
> http://media.gm.com/content/dam/Media/microsites/product/volt/docs/battery_101.pdf


So its now a $10k purchase for 16kWh pack. Went from cheap to pricey, but not crazy expensive by any means.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

charliehorse55 said:


> That's the Tesla Model S.
> 
> http://www.teslamotors.com/models/features#/safety


 
I thought they had both copied the Trexa. Guess statements like this threw me off: "The battery’s floor, or “pan”, is actually part of the vehicle’s structure."

I guess when you read it closely, it says "The batteries rest on something that's connected to the vehicle's frame"


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

palmer_md said:


> So its now a $10k purchase for 16kWh pack. Went from cheap to pricey, but not crazy expensive by any means.


Not bad for it's intended use, but over $2/ah if you're looking at the cells, and ~$200 per battery cable if you want to use it as is.


----------



## rockd (Mar 10, 2014)

Following up on this - has anyone tried to buy this for DIY purposes?

http://www.gmpartsclub.com/oem-part...onents/battery/f-refurbished-battery/20979876


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

we're still waiting for someone to report that they have ordered a new pack from GM. So far the only Volt packs in the DIY community are from salvage cars. Try and order one and report back. Either way if they say yes or no. I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would like to hear a current response from a purchase inquiry.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

At least one or two people have tried and it doesn't work. You have to be a Volt owner and it must be installed into your Volt by a GM dealer.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm, just wondered. Looks like Cruisin is selling them on the EVDL.

Would be interesting to know how he's getting them.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

frodus said:


> Hmm, just wondered. Looks like Cruisin is selling them on the EVDL.
> 
> Would be interesting to know how he's getting them.


Be sure to pick it up in person and report back. 

Main issue I have with the volt packs are the cooling and charging issues. (and the packaging sucks for my particular cars.)


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not purchasing any, so no report unfortunately.


----------



## halestorm (Apr 28, 2009)

palmer_md said:


> we're still waiting for someone to report that they have ordered a new pack from GM. So far the only Volt packs in the DIY community are from salvage cars. Try and order one and report back. Either way if they say yes or no. I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would like to hear a current response from a purchase inquiry.


I can tell you that I just tried to buy one from gmpartsclub.com. They wouldn't sell it to me. They told me they couldn't even get them, that only a local dealer could get them from GM.


----------

